# Strange tip amount.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got a $6.66 tip??? Strange amount, it was from someone who ordered a Lyft for two other guys. Right after I started the trip he called me to thank me and confirm I picked up XYZ and ABC. Told me all was well and hung up.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some Percentage of the whole trip


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax can now select tip options in percentages, such as 10, 15, 20%, instead of selecting a flat dollar amount.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like it would have had to be 26.5% tip.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

maybe it was Satan


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

That's one hell of a tip.






Bada bing !!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I got the good old triple seven this morning. Maybe she was a gambler, or something...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You’re going to hell!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Just got a $6.66 tip??? Strange amount, it was from someone who ordered a Lyft for two other guys. Right after I started the trip he called me to thank me and confirm I picked up XYZ and ABC. Told me all was well and hung up.


Sometimes people tip in weird amount so that the person being tipped remembers who the tipper was. I know of a person who carries bunch of $2 bills and tips with it. They tip weird amounts to get notice....away from the crowd.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tipping methods I've seen..

Give me back X = $30 - $7.00 back to the customer (fare was $14.40) netting you $23.00 or a tip of $8.60
(50% of cash tips)
The round up = $15.40 + $4.60= $20.00
(50% of cash tips)
The %= 15.40 + 25% = $19.25
(most common on credit)
The Flat= $15.40+ $5.00= $20.40
(Usually credit card customers, sometimes it will be credit to pay for the ride cash tip)
The random buttons= $15.40 + 7.77= $23.17
(Always a credit card customer, sense of humor, or drunkard)
The _I'll tip you in the app_= $15.40 + 0


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> maybe it was Satan


----------

